# Practical fishkeeping



## Ross (Jan 25, 2009)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/home.php
This is the mag I was talking about its very good.I find the American Fish keeping to be slightly different to the UK


----------



## nelumbo74 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes, this magazine is excellent. It's hard to find in the US, but Borders Books tends to carry it. In my opinion, it is far superior to any US mag, and the plant articles by George Farmer are very well done. Unlike our mags, which are practically just ads for ADA products. Their website is also full of wonderful info, and their email updates are full of news from around the world that is relevant to the hobby.


----------



## Ross (Jan 25, 2009)

George Farmer is very good I love reading his work.


----------



## Ryanstech (Jan 20, 2009)

Practical Fish Keeping had a podcast that I really enjoyed but it doesn't seem like they do it anymore, there hasn't been a new episode since last summer


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

ya i loved that podcast


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm gonna get a subscription one of these days- it's on my "to do" list... just have to stomach that overseas subscription rate.  (When I clicked on this thread I was hoping they were running some sort of discount special! LOL)


----------

